# Wholesome Stuff



## TrixieFox (Nov 18, 2022)

Im kinda down so I need some wholesome and cute stuff...
I'll go first





						TikTok
					






					www.tiktok.com
				








						✨️ I hope you have a good day! #vtuber #live2d #vtuberen #vtubers
					

193 Likes, 9 Comments. TikTok video from teeny (@teenytanuki): "✨️ I hope you have a good day! #vtuber #live2d #vtuberen #vtubers". original sound.




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm not sure if this fits what you'd like, but since nobody else responded... Sleeping furries are always extra cute for me. And I also need to wind down after an awful day, so here. 








						Dreams of summer #4 -SFW version by xaotherion
					

Looks like someone finally got her summer phase fur. It's Majka, in case of any doubts. The arctic foxes' appearance can vary  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

He's got swag


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 21, 2022)




----------

